# What new skills you learned when you became a father? What you learned about yourself?



## Edvardas (Mar 13, 2021)

I am a very calm man. At least everyone describes me like that at work and home. But I learned that I lose my patience with kids very quickly.
During the first few years as a father, I have visited some training on being a better dad and reading some books about children's behavior and psychology.
I have learned how calmly react to the kids' behavior, which I did not like, and was difficult to handle.


----------



## Kawan (Apr 29, 2021)

Fortunately I had my first kid (girl) once I was ready. I could not have married and kids a few years ago. I worked on my impulsivity and short patience all my life, and by the time my girl arrived, I am ready to take on not only all of family life aspects good and tough, but also to teach her from the start how to manage her emotions. From toddler to adulthood, i must expect having to do it all over again with her. Kids are kids and u can be the best parent but they can still tangle themselves in undesirable paths or manners. Must be strong and resilient as hell. And have inspiration from others, in this case my mother who raised my bro and i almost alone, dealing with our fits while working hard.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I learned how to fix things, my sons are brokanics.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I got skilled at hanging children upside down and various other useful childcare skills.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I learned that twin toddlers had my nerves shot by the end of the day. To the point of physical shaking.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I got skilled at hanging children upside down and various other useful childcare skills.


Use velcro. Works better


----------



## Hansel (May 3, 2021)

I already knew cooking since my teenage years (don't ask). But since I became a father, I learnt giving others a bath, cleaning after others, patience, coaching skills, expressing emotions, avoiding spontaniety and thinking through things/choices before saying 'ok', how to give guidance, elementary level school math, science and social studies, braiding hair, the world of girls' beauty products, hair accessories, baseball, basketball, fencing...............I can go on & on lol. About myself, I learnt that I am not a narcissist like my father (never knew how compassionate I am until).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I learned how to tame a horse in minecraft, and that it is impossible to clean up slime from carpet (as it is made from soap which means adding more soap just makes even more slime!)


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

badsanta said:


> I learned how to tame a horse in minecraft, and that it is impossible to clean up slime from carpet (as it is made from soap which means adding more soap just makes even more slime!)


Reflecting on this I am now realizing I never tried cleaning slime out of carpet by adding more glue (one of slimes ingredients). That would make for a good viral youtube video to make!


----------

